# fuel injector lines,88 scirocco cis-e 16 valve



## bennybama1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Are the injector lines from fuel distributor assigned to a certain cylinder,if so anyone have a diagram or drawing of where the lines need to go? thanks for any help i'm getting close to getting her on the road.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There was a thread about this not that long ago. The ports are not specific, but with the correct lines, they will go to only one cylinder. Not specific, hence the name CIS, Constant Injection System.


----------



## bennybama1 (Aug 10, 2012)

The fuel lines were taken off of dist. when i received and it ran the other day and i moved them around for a better fit and now it wont run so i need to check elsewhere then,Thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

have you checked for fuel from the injectors?


----------



## bennybama1 (Aug 10, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> have you checked for fuel from the injectors?


 it was perfect until i moved lines around


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you purged the air out of the lines and fuel dist?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ps2375 said:


> Have you purged the air out of the lines and fuel dist?


:thumbup: Remove the boot over the air sensor, run the fuel pump (may need a helper or bridge the relay contacts), raise the air sensor one time, close it all back up the way it should be and then it should start as normal.


----------



## Watertrike (May 25, 2012)

*1.8 CIS onto a 2.0 Engine ?*

Hi I am wondering what changes I will have to make to a 1989 ,s rabbit conv. CIS Jetronic setup if I put it on to a 1997 2.0 engine other that bigger injector holders


----------

